# Howdy, from the Valley of the Sun!



## calamityk (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey there! Glad to have found this site!

:gwavec


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum. Please tell us more about yourself, where are you from?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello and welcome! I grew up at the old Williams Air Force Base very close to you. I loved it there. Now I am living in Baltimore Maryland....a far cry from the beautiful sunsets and cacti. I would love to see pictures of back home!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome! I love Arizona; wish i could revisit a lot of stuff in the SW US.


----------

